# Meter Enclosure - Distance above grade



## JCraver (Aug 2, 2016)

Is there a minimum?

2008 NEC.  Working on a new 12-unit apt. building, with 2- underground fed 6-socket meter panels, one on each end of building.  EC has the enclosure mounted so the bottom is roughly ~10" above finished grade. 

Siemens WPL6612RJ.  I can't find much on their website, nor can I find a phone number for them. 

I just want to be sure this is a legit install before I approve it - never seen one this low before.


----------



## jar546 (Aug 2, 2016)

The meter height is set by the POCO rules.  For instance, PP&L wants it 5'6" to the center.


----------



## cda (Aug 2, 2016)

Local utility rules???


----------



## conarb (Aug 3, 2016)

cda said:


> Local utility rules???


Yep, PG&E's Green Book says 66" too, I wonder if all say that?


----------



## north star (Aug 3, 2016)

*@ = = @*


Duke Energy states no higher than 66 inches, nor less
than 48 inches above finished grade.


*@ = = @*


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Aug 3, 2016)

Dominion Virginia Power & Dominion North Carolina Power the center of the meter is not more than 6 ft. or less than 4 ft. (5 ft. preferred) above the final grade or the final grade of the traveled surface. But how does that figure with multi-meter bases?

Does the design of the enclosure consider the a minimum clearance to grade from the bottom?

"Metering equipment shall be protected from damage by the elements and/or the negligent or delibrate acts or persons."


----------



## steveray (Aug 3, 2016)

Their rules, let them enforce them.....


----------



## fatboy (Aug 3, 2016)

steveray said:


> Their rules, let them enforce them.....



That's how it happens around here, if they don't like it, they won't set the meter(s).


----------



## JCraver (Aug 3, 2016)

Thanks all for the input.  Our poco (Ameren) doesn't enforce anything.  As long as they can snap a meter in they don't pay much attention to anything else. 

I figured this one out though.  Ameren's Installation manual calls for a min. height of 3' to the center of the lowest meter.  They'll be moving these cabinets.


----------



## ICE (Aug 16, 2016)

When I get a question regarding our POCO rules I have to go outside and see which way the wind is blowing.


----------



## chris kennedy (Aug 16, 2016)

ICE said:


> When I get a question regarding our POCO rules I have to go outside and see which way the wind is blowing.


LOL true.

Fine line between POCO min height requirements and NEC 240.24(A). (6'7" to highest handle)


----------



## steveray (Aug 17, 2016)

240.24(A) would only apply if it was a "meter main" though...Correct?


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Aug 17, 2016)

Above the snow line would be good, I'd think!

(42" min - 60" max) by our POCO.


----------

